# Face to name :D



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Just looking at piks ppl have been posting lately and have noticed that when a poster puts a pik up with themselves in , I always think "oh that's just how I pictured her/him"

So I thought for fun I would start a Thread where ppl can put piks of themselves on  See if we all agree that we saw each other that way or not 

Plus it can put a face to the name so to speak . . I am on here daily and it would be nice to visualise ppl who I talk to 

I'll start . . . This is little ole me


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow Gungirl your really pretty 

Here is the only pic I can find of me... (on the right) with my mum at the beach last year... I don't have the piercing inmy lip no more...


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

This is me, was about 4yrs ago tho


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Poisongirl . . I always knew you'd be a fellow brunette  

And thx ur really pretty too


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

This is me it was taken about 4 years ago on holiday.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

This is me with my Step Sis on Sunday  I bet its not how you expected me?


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

me a few months ago


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> View attachment 39974
> 
> This is me, was about 4yrs ago tho


I like how you match ur dogs  With all the blonde 

Freya I always imagined you with long hair


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> This is me with my Step Sis on Sunday  I bet its not how you expected me?


Which one?? Left or right . . . you look really neat for someone with a houseful of wolfhounds  How do you do it?? I can't look good unless I'm not with my woofas LOL


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

hi all, this is me


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

This is me.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

gungirl said:


> Which one?? Left or right . . . you look really neat for someone with a houseful of wolfhounds  How do you do it?? I can't look good unless I'm not with my woofas LOL


Right  Yes, I scrub up well - should see my 'dog clothes' pahahaha :lol:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

umm well i'm in my little avatar thing but hey just so im not left out 

here's little ole me!


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> Right  Yes, I scrub up well - should see my 'dog clothes' pahahaha :lol:


Baggy jeans and massive tee-shirts by any chance??  I have a wardrobe full


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

gungirl said:


> Baggy jeans and massive tee-shirts by any chance??  I have a wardrobe full


Yeah lol, usually its tracky bottoms, hoody & wellies


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Not sure what people expected me to look like 



















 ok so i don have a sane photo though they are hard to find :lol:









Me with my fiancee <3

This are just over a year old, I hate my photo being taken so usually muck them up. :wink:


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Love the photo's springerhuskey . . . the bottle n knife made me laugh


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

This is me in August 09, The day Reuben came to live with us.


----------



## EmilyMarie (Aug 25, 2009)

I love everyones pics!
here's me!!









My hair is different now (as I don't have bangs anymore) but yep, there you go! 

I'm going to add this picture that was taken about 2 and a half years ago while I was still in High School. I was going through a 'blonde moment' and I added turquoise to my hair! Haha. BAD IDEA!


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

EmilyMarie said:


> I love everyones pics!
> here's me!!
> 
> 
> ...


I like the turquoise  coolio  I can't put colour in my hair . . . even permanent wahes out straight away  I'm sooooo jealous you got to do someting cool with urs LOL


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

I am going to be brave now and add the day my wellies came and then the dog followed! I was very excited...:blush2:


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Setter said:


> I am going to be brave now and add the day my wellies came and then the dog followed! I was very excited...:blush2:


Those are cool wellies  and am loving the dressing gown


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

gungirl said:


> Those are cool wellies  and am loving the dressing gown


Thank you, just a shame the socks didn't quite match, haha


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hmm, how do I include a picture? Been here for 2 years and can't remember 
x


You know what, ignore me complately PMSL!!!
I'm also the one on the right =]
Good grief that was embarrasing =]


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Setter said:


> I am going to be brave now and add the day my wellies came and then the dog followed! I was very excited...:blush2:


You have such gorgoues legs!! Sorry if that's a bit weird, but they are so teeny tiny! I have tree trunk legs. 
x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

gungirl said:


> Love the photo's springerhuskey . . . the bottle n knife made me laugh


I was so hyped up on sugar that day :lol:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

well here is me, couple of different expressions, I was tryin to smile as most of my pics i look really depressed in! lol plus a silly one i thought would be fun to put in 

okaii so -- my usual depressing face lol









me trying to smile!









me being a lil silly with the cam lol


----------



## Heulyn (Feb 20, 2010)

Heyyy =]
So yeah... I'm pretty new around these parts, but hey-ho, as say the Ramones... xD



















^_^


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

wow they came out huge!!!


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi

Attached is me and my OH at his sisters wedding Oct last year.


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I was so hyped up on sugar that day :lol:


hahahaha I get days like those . . . normally when i've had anything with blue food colourings in . . . sends me whappy  I remember discovering blue alcaholic slush puppies when I was 18 . . . I had a goooooooooooooood night lol


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

Stephny691 said:


> You have such gorgoues legs!! Sorry if that's a bit weird, but they are so teeny tiny! I have tree trunk legs.
> x


Oh please, lets put our legs in a mixer then and they would come out perfect size. I hate my skinny legs but you just made my day xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

kerrybramble said:


> wow they came out huge!!!


Like your eyes, you have stunning eyes


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

aww thanks, they my fave feature! they really blue, will see if i can find a picture in colour lol! am on my bf's laptop so there isnt many pics


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

rona said:


> Like your eyes, you have stunning eyes


Thats what I thought . . her eyes are peircing


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Me a while back with short hair


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

ooooh better put one up of me n OH 










And me and ma girlie  I'm on the left


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Setter said:


> Oh please, lets put our legs in a mixer then and they would come out perfect size. I hate my skinny legs but you just made my day xxx


Glad I helped =]
x


----------



## Heulyn (Feb 20, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> Me a while back with short hair


That's SHORT??? Wowza, your hair must be long =]


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

I thought i would put some of me up.

The first one was taken a while ago before me and OH moved in together.
The second was taken last week. (i think i look old in this pic)


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

im the one in the lilac with my lil sis before my 6th year ball 
and me getting ready for my 5th year afterparty


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

What a great idea!!!!! Errrrr well this is the only decent one of me ( without a drink! in my mouth or hand!!!) i could find! im sure i have a one of me and kya somewhere???


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Heulyn said:


> That's SHORT??? Wowza, your hair must be long =]


Bum length, will put a pic up when I have one.


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I was so hyped up on sugar that day :lol:


AHAHAHAHAH SpringerHusky!!!!!!!! i love that photo! u nutter lol


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh cringe here goes! lol!



















It's nice to see what everyone looks like! lol!

Laura


----------



## foxy81 (Jan 19, 2010)

here's me, hate having my picture took, yet have millions of my kids..lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay here we go 

Me and the Cotton ball


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

everyones pics look great not sure what i expected all of you to look like tbh i was imagening lots of crazy old cat ladies (ducks for cover) sorry hope i didn't offend anyone


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> everyones pics look great not sure what i expected all of you to look like tbh i was imagening lots of crazy old cat ladies (ducks for cover) sorry hope i didn't offend anyone


HAHA very brave! (joking) i do think it is a very good thread though.........


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

lianne86 said:


> HAHA very brave! (joking) i do think it is a very good thread though.........


thought i better say it while i still had the guts to lol.......... why not?


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> thought i better say it while i still had the guts to lol.......... why not?


To be honest.....i dont know what i was expecting? normal everyday doggy lovers i suppose.....with the odd horse,cat,rabbit.gpig,hamster,birds you get what i mean lol


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

yeah i get ya lol.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Me with 2 friends in Prague last summer. Ignore the drowned rat look we got soaked


----------



## jsuk66 (Mar 19, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> I thought i would put some of me up.
> 
> The first one was taken a while ago before me and OH moved in together.
> The second was taken last week. (i think i look old in this pic)


I think you look very good in the second pic.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

This is me, amazing I had a real hard time to find a picture of me on my computer, I much rather be on the other side of the camera


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Lovely photos everyone its nice to see the real person behind posts.


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

This is great . . I didn't expect such a response or some such beautiful people 

Keep ur piks coming peeps, It's really nice to see who's on the other side of the screen


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow,it is interesting to see the faces! Its made me feel quite old,you are all so young!!! i cant find a pic of me,im usually behind the camera but will ask my daughters


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Me being as sensible as ever.....Not


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok..............2 'normal' ones...........one really silly one!

They were all taken on seperate nights out i was in a night club!


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Me and my Nelly a few years ago on holiday in Greece at a cafe!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

heres little ol me


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

This is me at my friends wedding last summer.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I dont know why but I was really expecting some of you to be oldies lol wont name any tho 

Great pics everyone


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> I dont know why but I was really expecting some of you to be oldies lol wont name any tho
> 
> Great pics everyone


I wasn't expecting sooooo many young and beautiful people either  it's fab!!


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> I dont know why but I was really expecting some of you to be oldies lol wont name any tho
> 
> Great pics everyone


oooh go on i'm intrigued now!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

LOL. My picture is in my avatar, but in the spirit of the thread (and hopefully one to make you laugh) here you go...

*Me and Paddy (he was 5 months old at the time)
*









*Me and Paddy (13 weeks old)*








*
Me at a Halloween fancy dress party last year*









Just waiting for the "last picture is an improvement" jokes


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

rachy86xx said:


> oooh go on i'm intrigued now!


um not sure I can dont want to offend anyone


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

classixuk said:


> LOL. My picture is in my avatar, but in the spirit of the thread (and hopefully one to make you laugh) here you go...
> 
> *Me and Paddy (he was 5 months old at the time)
> *
> ...


That last one's fab!!! Must've taken you ages LOL


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

classixuk said:


> LOL. My picture is in my avatar, but in the spirit of the thread (and hopefully one to make you laugh) here you go...
> 
> *Me and Paddy (he was 5 months old at the time)
> *
> ...


ha ha ha the last one is an improvment lol just had to say it  :laugh:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

classixuk said:


> LOL. My picture is in my avatar, but in the spirit of the thread (and hopefully one to make you laugh) here you go...
> 
> *Me and Paddy (he was 5 months old at the time)
> *
> ...


Sorry for being a plonker but what breed is your dog his fab and massive


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

gungirl said:


> That last one's fab!!! Must've taken you ages LOL


LOL. Thanks! 

The original intention was to go as Einstein, but I couldn't find a suit to cut up and talc, so I made a last minute change when I saw the dress on offer in Asda and borrowed some lippy off me mam.

It gave her and my dad quite a shock to see me "in drag", and to be honest I wouldn't do it again. Your hair sticks to your makeup, your nostrils are filled with the putrid smell of foundation and lipstick all night long, you have to keep adjusting your tights and lifting up your boobs. Life as a woman was not fun!


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

classixuk said:


> LOL. Thanks!
> 
> The original intention was to go as Einstein, but I couldn't find a suit to cut up and talc, so I made a last minute change when I saw the dress on offer in Asda and borrowed some lippy off me mam.
> 
> It gave her and my dad quite a shock to see me "in drag", and to be honest I wouldn't do it again. Your hair sticks to your makeup, your nostrils are filled with the putrid smell of foundation and lipstick all night long, you have to keep adjusting your tights and lifting up your boobs. Life as a woman was not fun!


LOL yeah! we have to put up with that quiet a lot :yesnod: hence why I never wear tights


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

classixuk said:


> LOL. Thanks!
> 
> The original intention was to go as Einstein, but I couldn't find a suit to cut up and talc, so I made a last minute change when I saw the dress on offer in Asda and borrowed some lippy off me mam.
> 
> It gave her and my dad quite a shock to see me "in drag", and to be honest I wouldn't do it again. Your hair sticks to your makeup, your nostrils are filled with the putrid smell of foundation and lipstick all night long, you have to keep adjusting your tights and lifting up your boobs. Life as a woman was not fun!


ha ha ha ha ha :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> Sorry for being a plonker but what breed is your dog his fab and massive


He's bigger than that now cutekiaro!

He's a 'Bouvier Des Flandres' and I highly recommend them for anyone who wants a larger dog that is quite content to sleep by the door all day and adopt a 'take it or leave it' type of attitude.

Here he is about 3-4 weeks ago aged 10 months (I don't usually dress him in clothes, but the T-shirt is a medium size and designed to be worn by a full grown man - that should give you an idea of how big he has gotten  ):


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Sadly I am one of the oldies lol, this is me taken by the Best of Breed winner at a show I judged at, I dont usually have my photo taken, and usually avoid cameras when ever I can.










Mo


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

Can we make this a sticky??? Would be good for all the newbies to see who's who . . maybe make the forum seem friendlier??

How do we make it a sticky??


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

The only fairly recent one I have of me, taken as part of our agility club photo. And I usually am that scruffy....


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

classixuk said:


> He's bigger than that now cutekiaro!
> 
> He's a 'Bouvier Des Flandres' and I highly recommend them for anyone who wants a larger dog that is quite content to sleep by the door all day and adopt a 'take it or leave it' type of attitude.
> 
> Here he is about 3-4 weeks ago aged 10 months (I don't usually dress him in clothes, but the T-shirt is a medium size and designed to be worn by a full grown man - that should give you an idea of how big he has gotten  ):


 his huge, def couldnt have him in bed with you! or could you lol
TBH I havent heard of that breed before are they hard to come by?


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

moboyd said:


> Sadly I am one of the oldies lol, this is me taken by the Best of Breed winner at a show I judged at, I dont usually have my photo taken, and usually avoid cameras when ever I can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your not an Oldie Mo.
Im supposed to of grown up by now, cant see that happening lol
xx


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

gungirl said:


> Can we make this a sticky??? Would be good for all the newbies to see who's who . . maybe make the forum seem friendlier??
> 
> How do we make it a sticky??


thats a good idea havent a clue how to make it a sticky tho lol only just worked out how to add pic


----------



## jadus2003 (Feb 18, 2010)

heres one of me and betty:blush:
i hate having my picture taken so your all very privileged lol!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> his huge, def couldnt have him in bed with you! or could you lol
> TBH I havent heard of that breed before are they hard to come by?


LOL. I have a pic taken by OH where I fell asleep on the couch so he covered me up with the dog blanket. Paddy goes to sleep wherever we put the blanket, so here's the result:










At just 10 months, Paddy still has some growing to do (Bouviers grow until they are about 2.5-3 years of age), so I'm not sure if we'll be sharing the couch much longer!

As a breed, they are more popular in Belgium, Holland, Northern France etc. where they are used by the police for crowd control, and farmers for both protection of the herd and farm as well as general farm duties like carting etc. They're also more known in the USA where people have them as guard dogs. YouTube - Bouvier des Flandres Burglar Alarm

Here in the UK there are a few breeders up and down the country as the breed is beginning to become more popular.

I don't want to hijack the pictures thread though, so if you do a search for Bouvier on here you will probably find a lot of my posts (and others) talking about the Bouvier breed. 

P.S. I started just like you...happened by chance to hear of the breed. Be careful...you only need to read a little more and within 6-7 months you will definitely be on a Bouvier puppy waiting list and puppy proofing your home and garden!


----------



## jadus2003 (Feb 18, 2010)

classixuk---your dog is SO cute!i crnt believe how big he is!!hmy:


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> his huge, def couldnt have him in bed with you! or could you lol
> TBH I havent heard of that breed before are they hard to come by?


What a beautiful dog !!! have you got more pictures, he looks like a big cuddly teddy bear.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

sketch said:


> Me being as sensible as ever.....Not


You look as mad as I imagined you!


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

dodigna said:


> You look as mad as I imagined you!


Glad your not suprised hahaha, Im as nutty as a fruitbat, and twice as daft lol
xx


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

sketch said:


> Glad your not suprised hahaha, Im as nutty as a fruitbat, and twice as daft lol
> xx


your prob the only one so far that has looked how I expected!


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> your prob the only one so far that has looked how I expected!


lol Is that a good thing or a bad thing lmao
xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Gosh...you are all so young

Heres me with my Grandson.....I'm one of the old decrepids!! "mature" i prefer hahah

Oh and one of me walking the dog last summer... Flaked out and then couldn't get up!!


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Gosh...you are all so young
> 
> Heres me with my Grandson.....I'm one of the old decrepids!! "mature" i prefer hahah
> 
> Oh and one of me walking the dog last summer... Flaked out and then couldn't get up!!


Lucky you, i dare not do that, one of the terrorists would sit on me, ouch
xx


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

There you go...oh you can't see my face.

Lets try this one...










No??

Oh this one surely!










The one and only photo with my face actually on it...I don't do photo's usually crack the lens!! Oh yes I'm the fatty in the black!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

JSR said:


> There you go...oh you can't see my face.
> 
> Lets try this one...
> 
> ...


nice pics x


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

sketch said:


> lol Is that a good thing or a bad thing lmao
> xx


ha ha ha its a good thing  loving the wig


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> ha ha ha its a good thing  loving the wig


Thats my Barbie look, dont think Pink is my colour though haha
xx


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

JSR said:


> There you go...oh you can't see my face.
> 
> Lets try this one...
> 
> ...


ha ha ha I like it


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

classixuk said:


> LOL. My picture is in my avatar, but in the spirit of the thread (and hopefully one to make you laugh) here you go...
> 
> *Me and Paddy (he was 5 months old at the time)
> *
> ...


well i wouldn't go as far as to say it was a great improvement but you definitely shouldn't go out without makeup


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

sketch said:


> Lucky you, i dare not do that, one of the terrorists would sit on me, ouch
> xx


Same here . . . with my luck my two would find the ONLY bit of mud and cover themselves AND me in it! . . I can't look good walking my two . . . they're saboteurs


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

ok....
my hair is even shorter now but these are still pretty recent.. taken around Oct last year:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

mashabella said:


> ok....
> my hair is even shorter now but these are still pretty recent.. taken around Oct last year:


You surely didn't eat all that seeing how slim you are

xx


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

mashabella said:


> ok....
> my hair is even shorter now but these are still pretty recent.. taken around Oct last year:


ooooooooooh u've made me hungry  that hotdog looks yummy


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

moboyd said:


> Sadly I am one of the oldies lol, this is me taken by the Best of Breed winner at a show I judged at, I dont usually have my photo taken, and usually avoid cameras when ever I can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see a face Mo!!! I cant believe how many people have posted on here since last night!

Heres one of me and crazybones....hahaha he'll kill me


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Lovin' this thread! Everyone's so pretty 

Here's me...








New bike...








And on a night out.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

jsuk66 said:


> I think you look very good in the second pic.


Lol thanks, i just feel like i look alot older than i am in the pic just showed OH and he said i look like my mum


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

this is the only pic i have of me on my new laptop at the moment. it was taken about a year ago, coz my hair is dead short now. wish i hadnt cut it off haha. my boy was much more good looking than me though haha.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Apologies that mine will come out huge in advance!!

Am loving everyones pics this thread is great
So here's me.
At Radio 1s big weekend.








On holiday








Me and OH








(scuse the dodgy sunnies)


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

can't wait to go through this thread later! might even contribute


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> (scuse the dodgy sunnies)


Lol when you said that I thought "her sunglasses aren't dodgy" then I looked at ur OH! LMAO!!!!!


----------



## lisa.asil (Dec 2, 2009)

This is me and Meadow and as usual, she's hiding her pretty eyes


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

This is me and my dawg!


----------



## EmmaSmith (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi all I'm quite new around her. Love reading your posts. 

Here's me and my big boy Zico, our black lab.


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

gungirl said:


> Lol when you said that I thought "her sunglasses aren't dodgy" then I looked at ur OH! LMAO!!!!!


PMSL I did the same thing!


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

Great thread, can't resist joining in!!

The first one was taken by my hubby a few months ago, and the second one is me going to a Halloween do when I was at college many years ago... 

Just realised the two pics look could look like one of those 'before and after' shots...look what happened to me when after I'd owned a puppy for a few weeks...lol!!


----------



## ToddyxxMillie (Sep 22, 2008)

hey i thought id join in this is me on the right


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

gungirl said:


> Lol when you said that I thought "her sunglasses aren't dodgy" then I looked at ur OH! LMAO!!!!!





rachy86xx said:


> PMSL I did the same thing!


Ha ha he's a loser, I caught him looking at more the other day on thetinternet.
Won't be having a holiday this year so least I wont have to be seen with him.

Sad thing is thats one of only a few pics I could find of us together and all the others are years old
what will I show the grandchildren? Grampsies bad taste in uv eye protection?



kaz_f said:


> This is me and my dawg!


Gorgeous, I love how your hair matchs your pup almost


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

me in minehead last october








me and fudge on the norfolk broads last march








me (on right) with my workmate claire on our very late xmas do last week.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

This is me in October last year:










***Im the one at the back in the brown btw! That b!tch in the black and white always gets in my photos!!!


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> This is me in October last year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww what a fantastic pic!!! glad your part of the brunette gang! haha me and crazybones will defiantly come and find you at crufts!!!! your dog is gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Definately brunette - i tried blonde once when i was at uni and i looked bloody awful!! lol

Me and Maya would love to see you both at Crufts 


(Is it a bit pathetic that the only recent pics of me are show pics??lol!)


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

deb53 said:


> You surely didn't eat all that seeing how slim you are
> 
> xx


hehe thanks...

but i haven't posted a pic of my wobbly bits yet and i am not gonna


----------



## lunarlikes (Jan 13, 2010)

kaz_f said:


> This is me and my dawg!


wow your hair is awesome! and you're very pretty:drool:


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

gungirl said:


> ooooooooooh u've made me hungry  that hotdog looks yummy


That was a proper frankfuter that was!! i was on the ferry travelling from Sweden to Denmark.


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Definately brunette - i tried blonde once when i was at uni and i looked bloody awful!! lol
> 
> Me and Maya would love to see you both at Crufts
> 
> (Is it a bit pathetic that the only recent pics of me are show pics??lol!)


NOOOOO not at all! i wish i had some show pics of kya! we start agility in a few weeks so im hoping to get some decent pics of that!
Your at crufts on the friday??


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Oooh, im hoping to have a go at agility with Maya at some point! She is SO obedient off-lead (which can be a problem with some basenjis!), she's really fast and loves to jump so im thinking she might be quite good at it.
I think im there friday... Hound day anyway


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Oooh, im hoping to have a go at agility with Maya at some point! She is SO obedient off-lead (which can be a problem with some basenjis!), she's really fast and loves to jump so im thinking she might be quite good at it.
> I think im there friday... Hound day anyway


yeh thats friday! i have been told basenjis can be a problem off lead! kyas fab off lead too tho.....so fingers crossed!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Friday it is then 

I let Maya off lead right from day one and she has brilliant recall, better than my labs sometimes lol


----------



## lianne86 (Jan 10, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Friday it is then
> 
> I let Maya off lead right from day one and she has brilliant recall, better than my labs sometimes lol


We did exactly the same! she has her moments though....she does sometime run off when she see's he best friend Max the husky haha


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh go on, I'll put some on of me. For those who don't know my age, have a guess! 

Non-uniform day before half-term (right).









Christmas day.









Children at heart (left).









With baby Inca!


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Oh go on, I'll put some on of me. For those who don't know my age, have a guess!
> 
> Non-uniform day before half-term (right).
> 
> ...


You look very like my best mate Fiona! lol!

I'm guessing (the half-term thing gave me a hint) that you are 17?

Laura


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

lauz_1982 said:


> You look very like my best mate Fiona! lol!
> 
> I'm guessing (the half-term thing gave me a hint) that you are 17?
> 
> Laura


Oh cool lmao! And I'm not telling yet, see what other people think!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's me - the one on the left LOL


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Here's me - the one on the left LOL


thanks for pointing out. i would have thought otherwise


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

mashabella said:


> thanks for pointing out. i would have thought otherwise


Well didn't want anyone to get confused


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok this is me and hubby, it's the only one of me on this laptop as all the others are on the desktop.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Ha ha he's a loser, I caught him looking at more the other day on thetinternet.
> Won't be having a holiday this year so least I wont have to be seen with him.
> 
> Sad thing is thats one of only a few pics I could find of us together and all the others are years old
> ...


Thank you, that's why I wanted to get one with us both on cos we are very colour co-ordinated don't ya know!

Thanks for your comment too Lunarlikes!


----------



## jsuk66 (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll be brave and post a pic of me


----------



## davehyde (Jul 13, 2009)

me and the wife at an unveling for a family memorial at the national arboretum lichfield.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Oh go on, I'll put some on of me. For those who don't know my age, have a guess!
> 
> Non-uniform day before half-term (right).
> 
> ...


I would have said with the half term thing about 16 17 but the last pic you look younger so im really not sure lol


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> I would have said with the half term thing about 16 17 but the last pic you look younger so im really not sure lol


I'm 13 haha.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Thought I'd join in  
View attachment 40098


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

bird said:


> Thought I'd join in
> View attachment 40098


Actually kind of what I expected (that's a compliments by the way)!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> I'm 13 haha.


Tbh i would have said 12ish if i had the guts, I didn't want to offend lol you do look older in your other pics it was the last one that threw me.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

jsuk66 said:


> I'll be brave and post a pic of me


you kinda look like patrick swayze.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Here is me...not bad for a Granny


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

A very drunk Jill with a sate trooper, we were at a biker party in the states and the trooper was doing a walk thru...Jill think I scared him lol


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Two better pics one with Lyle volunteering in the summer 08 and 1 when the kids were little I look a lot better in it lol..age I luv it


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

gungirl said:


> I wasn't expecting sooooo many young and beautiful people either  it's fab!!


I'll be the one to break the trend then...

Apologies, as I know these will come out huge!

I'm the one on the right...









I was drunk...









At the wildlife park..









How often do you get to give a wolf a belly rub?...


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

Usually I'm the one behind the camera, but occasionally I end up in front of it.

This is me and my dogs Lyle and Chansa:
P1220114.JPG (image)

This is me training obedience with Lyle:
P1200683.JPG (image)

This is me before I had a haircut:
P1190677.JPG (image)

This is me after the haircut:
17.JPG (image)


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

This is me, i hate pictures of myself, i get told i look young for my age and get id'd for the lotto


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> Tbh i would have said 12ish if i had the guts, I didn't want to offend lol you do look older in your other pics it was the last one that threw me.


Yeah the last one with Inca was taken in August I think and I think I've 'grown up' a bit more since those pictures!


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Yeah the last one with Inca was taken in August I think and I think I've 'grown up' a bit more since those pictures!


you do look great though in all your pics.

I will put a new pic of me up as ive just had my hair done


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Actually kind of what I expected (that's a compliments by the way)!


Why thank you young lady (I think)


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

k4r4 said:


> you do look great though in all your pics.
> 
> I will put a new pic of me up as ive just had my hair done


Lol thanks, hopefully by summer I'll look skinner too 


bird said:


> Why thank you young lady (I think)


You thought right lol!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm trying to find a photo of me where i'm not drunk!! Will post very soon


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm trying to find a photo of me where i'm not drunk!! Will post very soon


Lol!! I was drunk in all of mine


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Heeere you go! It's actually about 3 years old but you get the idea! (i'm the girl btw)


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Heeere you go! It's actually about 3 years old but you get the idea! (i'm the girl btw)


I always thought you would be blonde! But I don't care


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

At the moment my hair's really dark brown! I get asked for ID more the lighter my hair colour


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> I always thought you would be blonde! But I don't care


Haha! You're a cheeky bugger! lol! 

Laura


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

this was taken by Treacle's breeder on the day I collected her. It was over 3 years ago, but I haven't changed much.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

This is me...










I have a feeling people will think i was a lot older than I am pmsl, dunno why


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

pickle said:


> this was taken by Treacle's breeder on the day I collected her. It was over 3 years ago, but I haven't changed much.
> View attachment 40184


Awww! I bet Treacle's changed a lot though!

Laura


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> This is me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your hot! :001_tt1: i love your hair!! I can't get away with shortish hair :crying: i have tried when i was younger and i look like a plum 

I have long hair and it really pee's me off sometimes!! Lol!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Thought I would join in......so this is me!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

ok here goes......my hair looks a funny colour but only recent piks i can find..thot id add one of my GORGEOUS OH and my little girl lol!! i love them to bits


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I feel like the thorn between a lot of roses !!

Your all beautiful people


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

lauz_1982 said:


> Awww! I bet Treacle's changed a lot though!
> 
> Laura


She is loads bigger, but that puppy is still there!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## maisyjess (Feb 7, 2009)

Well here's me - apparently I look younger than I am, which is great.

At my hen party in August (second left)

















and a recent one


----------

